# Weasel boxes



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

so I recently made some weasel boxes with a friend to get him started trapping, and i modified the rat traps to have a bigger pan with some thin aluminum. I was wondering if the shiny parts of the trap or the shiny new aluminum pan might scare the weasels away? Any one have any advice on this


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I use the plastic political sign material on mine I also have the ones with the big yellow pans on them now I've never caught a weasel as we have very few around me but mice don't seem to mind the modified pans


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Like I tell all trappers, you will never know until you try. Remember, weasels like mink are inquisitive and because of the constant movement, they need as many BTU;s as a hummingbird it seems.

When we went after weasels and ermine as teens we always learned they liked whole bait like whole mice. We would help the bait scent a little by poking a slot under the neck so some blood would come out. No catch in a week we would get a new mouse. If you can find a nestb of baby mice use two and don;t kill them. just rubber band them to a rock and place deep into the box.

Field mice and voles nest are fairly easy to locate if you large corner post or hollow longs. On the large corner post they will nest in the top hallow logs are a given.

Or you can make a log role or walk the plank five gallon bucket set. Use peanut butter on either. Make sure the bucket is smooth so live mice can't crawl up the side.

Larry


----------

